# Leopard gecko genetics



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

Hello everyone just after a little help please could someone please tell me what the offspring from a male tremper snowglow het raptor and a female tremper sunglow would be i tried using the calculator but got confused on the het raptor bit Thank u for your time rich


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I think you would be looking at 50% Tremper Snowglow 50% Tremper Sunglow with 50% of the offspring being het for Eclipse.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

richiea said:


> Hello everyone just after a little help please could someone please tell me what the offspring from a male tremper snowglow het raptor and a female tremper sunglow would be i tried using the calculator but got confused on the het raptor bit Thank u for your time rich


Snow Hypo(1c) Tremper Albino het Eclipse x Sunglow =
12.5% Tremper Albino
12.5% Mack Snow Tremper Albino
37.5% Sunglow (Hypo Tremper Albino)
37.5% SnowGlow (Mack Snow Hypo Tremper Albino)
All will be poss het Eclipse:2thumb:


----------



## richiea (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you for your help i have been keeping leopard geckos for around 14 years but this year i want to try breed them thanks again rich


----------

